

Adam's Life Hacks Part One: Personal Wiki Time - adamsmith
http://blog.adamsmith.cc/2010/12/adams-life-hacks-part-one-personal-wiki-time.html

======
akent
You might want to consider something a bit more lightweight than a full blown
media wiki instance, say, Tomboy desktop notes.
<http://projects.gnome.org/tomboy/>

